# contol de motor con el paralelo



## lucasjj (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto para controlar dos motores continuos a traves del puerto paralelo y en lenguaje C, pero tengo un problema con el teclado.
Necesito una funcion q mientras yo este apretando, el motor ande, y cuando lo suelte, se pare.
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 31, 2006)

lucasjj dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto para controlar dos motores continuos a traves del puerto paralelo y en lenguaje C, pero tengo un problema con el teclado.
> Necesito una funcion q mientras yo este apretando, el motor ande, y cuando lo suelte, se pare.
> Gracias



Hola, busca en el index una función que se llama kbhit() esa detecta cuando se ha presionado una tecla y utilice el getch para que al presionar la tecla no deba darle ENTER.

Saludos


----------

